# Atomic and Spyder Jackets



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

dont know much about atomic although i know a family who has family in the business and from what i have heard there gear is nice. im not sure about the prices though.

as for spyder when i raced most of the team had there gear and it was good. it can be pricy but if you take care of it you will have a jacket or pants that will last a very long time. i only had pants and they were excellent. i was rarly cold and even in wet weather nothing would stick. just make sure you get at least 20,000MM proof.


----------

